# Guess the weight!



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Has anyone with a new Cheyenne 660 got any idea of the payload weight. I have the tchnical brochure and have worked out the unladen weight from the gross vehicle weight as 755 kilos. But would I be correct in thinking that this doesn't include fuel, water, driver and gas, but is just the van sat there in it's naked splendour, so to speak!

How do you work these figures out, without the correct info? Bearing in mind I only have CSE maths! :?


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> But would I be correct in thinking that this doesn't include fuel, water, driver and gas, but is just the van sat there in it's naked splendour, so to speak!


Think that's about the top and bottom of it


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

I think i read somewhere it includes 90% fuel and water


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Airide do attend shows and ft on site.
See Airide show dates and info


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weights*

Hi

What engine do you have and do you have the SE pack fitted?

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weight*

Hi

Just a bit more info....

I have had a look on the Autotrail website and they quote the unladen weight of the vehicle and also the maximum weight. The first one, as far as I know - does NOT include water, diesel, gas and so on.

Similarly, in a motorhome mag last year, the Autotrail 840D island bed tag axle was tested along side the Kontiki 669 island bed.

The payload quoted for the Kontiki was just over 800 kg - but that was AFTER the driver, fuel and water etc were on board.

The Autotrail feature mentioned a payload of over 1200 kg - but this did not include water, diesel or an allowance for the driver.

Here is a link to the Autotrail website where you can look at the figures. Note the UNLADEN weight. UNLADEN to me means "without any load on board"

Russell

http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/autotrail.php?display=technical&mode=cheyenne&cid=3


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

hi Annsman the best way is to get the van weighed full of fuel water and passengers ,Oh and bikes BBQ awning ect. Or you could do what I do load it up weigh it come home and take half of it out again.It works the other way to flying: each person can take 20kg in the motorhome the more people in it the less you can take, but its the only way to know for sure. I have weighed our van twice load it up with everything even clothes then you know and you can decide how much put in it, when we have the scooter on the back we are just legal with no water in the tank full of water 60kg over. Good Luck. Bob.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I've done a rough estimate using the Autotrail info, equipment manufacturers info and other info and adding all the twiddly bits and toys fitted to the van, both of us, plus the extras added by Autotrail and I think we are left with 130KGs for food and clothes.

But to make sure I think it will be a trip to the weigh bridge! 

If it wasn't for the 25+ pairs of shoes someone was wanting to pack we would be well under weight anyway, but apparently they and the hairdryer are considered "life saving equipment" and can't be ditched, but the barbq and my guitar are classed as "not required on voyage". Now that's not right surely? :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weights*

Hi

Based on my own weights, I would appear to carry half a metric tonne of clutter. On "van removal" day last year, 32 pairs of foot wear were found....

Russell


----------

